# Using CorelDraw to create Rhinestone designs for Tee's



## tigreyez (Jun 26, 2007)

I design tee shirts and I am trying to create some sample rhinestone tee's to show my customers. I was trying to research online to find the easiest, most economical way to create these samples because trying to order them from a company is costly due to the fact they wont create 1 or 2 samples - they want you to buy in bulk quantity.

I read a post in another forum where a person said that CorelDraw can be used to make the patterns for the rhinestone transfers. Basically I need a software that can generate 2mm dots on the design in uniform order so that I can apply the rhinestones.

I am including a link of what I am trying to explain because I do not think I am doing a great job.

http://www.rhinestonemachine.com/software.php

Can someone please scroll to the bottom and look at the pictures of this particular software and tell me if there is a way I can do this with coreldraw or any oter software?

Thanks.

P.S. - Sorry if I wasnt supposed to post that link but if I'm not please remove it and people can PM for the link.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yep Corel can do it. I posted a mini tutorial on this here as well as in my blog.
CorelDRAW - Fluid Designs Blog


----------



## DeBord1960s (Jul 30, 2007)

I wonder if you can copy the design onto Illustrator and fix them with pointing tips...


----------



## tigreyez (Jun 26, 2007)

DeBord1960s said:


> I wonder if you can copy the design onto Illustrator and fix them with pointing tips...


 
Would Illustrator automatically place the 'dots' or would I have to manually click and place each one myself? I am just afraid that I wont lay them where they are equally spaced apart or straight.

Thanks.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

guess you nixed DRAW?


----------



## tigreyez (Jun 26, 2007)

Fluid said:


> guess you nixed DRAW?


 
No, in fact I am playing with it now. I guess I know Adobe products a bit better than Corel so you know you are more comfortable with the familiar. But, because I dont allow things to beat me I am trying your tutorial 

Is there a way you could use CorelDraw to make the rhinestone transfers for graphics, such as maybe a strawberry or animal that isnt too complicated?

Thanks.


----------



## tigreyez (Jun 26, 2007)

Fluid said:


> guess you nixed DRAW?


Okay, I am at the part in your tutorial that says 'select the ellipse (rhinestone shape) with the Pick tool. I am confused at this point. I've never used coreldraw before. The pick tool looks like an arrow, not a rhinestone shape. I probably need dummy terms for this part.

Thanks.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

shoot me a graphic and I will render it for you.

I totally understand the "guess I know Adobe products a bit better than Corel so you know you are more comfortable with the familiar. But, because I dont allow things to beat me I am trying your tutorial "

You just didn't state that in the original post, yet mentioned CorelDRAW.
[email protected]


----------



## tigreyez (Jun 26, 2007)

Fluid said:


> shoot me a graphic and I will render it for you.
> 
> I totally understand the "guess I know Adobe products a bit better than Corel so you know you are more comfortable with the familiar. But, because I dont allow things to beat me I am trying your tutorial "
> 
> ...


I mentioned CorelDraw because that is the software I read about in a post on another forum that stated you could make these type of patterns. If the post would've told me Adobe Illustrator then I would've mentioned that software.

Thanks but no thanks on your offer to render the graphic for me. If you do it, then how am I learning to do it myself? I will just keep searching on the internet and I'm sure I'll find some additional tutorials, forums or help that can get me moving in the right direction.

And thank you for your help. 

Thanks.


----------



## hkidture (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting this tutorial! I am just learning Corel...how do you convert the text to curves?

Thanks!


----------



## DeBord1960s (Jul 30, 2007)

hkidture said:


> Thanks for posting this tutorial! I am just learning Corel...how do you convert the text to curves?
> 
> Thanks!


you need to use the Text on a Path Tool (if you are using Illustrator). First you make a curve with the pencil tool, then you click on Text on a Path Tool to position it on the curve.


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm trying to find the coreldraw mini tutorial on how to give a rhinstone effect can anyone tell me what title to look under?


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hello,
Here is a link for a Rhinestone design program hope it works


http://www.screenprintsupply.com/decorative/GemMaster2.3.5.1020.exe


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

DeBord1960s said:


> you need to use the Text on a Path Tool (if you are using Illustrator). First you make a curve with the pencil tool, then you click on Text on a Path Tool to position it on the curve.



I don't think that is what they were asking . . .

here is what you need to do to turn the text into curves (or into shapes that are not text anymore) 
select the text you want to convert, then, on the tabs across the top - go to "Arrange", then near the bottom of the drop down is "Convert to Curves"

or just hit CtrlQ for the shortcut.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is another option in creating rhinestone design in Corel Draw:

Creating Rhinestone template in Corel Draw - T-Shirt Forums

The technique is not limited to outline fill.


----------

